# Prospective TT Mk1 owner



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi all.
Im looking to get a Mk1 so thought this would be a very good place to join.

Also obviously trying to get the tally up to view the cars for sale section of the forum.

Regs.
Richard.


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Favourite colours are Nogaro blue, Imola yellow or the Viper green on the Mk2 is it(?).
Having had an Octavia VRS in the past I wouldn't mind the Audi equivalent of Skoda Rally Green.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

No tally to view. You have to donate 5 quid

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF. 
Number of posts don't count any longer,encourages bumping etc.
Is it a MK1 or MK2 your after?
For Market Place & PM access info click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Number of posts don't count any longer,encourages bumping etc.
> Is it a MK1 or MK2 your after?
> For Market Place & PM access info click link.
> ...


Hopefully wont get flamed for this, MK1 just has such nicer lines in my eyes. Makes me think of what a lovechild of a 911 and Beetle would be (please please dont slap me for that)

Not sure I can contribute to the sticker fund though on a matter of principle, but I dont want to sully the waters by getting all political. (should be enough for people to draw their own conclusions from).


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Wanting a Mk1 will get extra points from me :lol: :lol: 8)

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Sorry to be a Mr Mid-Life Crisis, but its got to be the Turbo as a Coupe. 225 and Quattro are appealing to me.
We have a BMW (forgive my language) E46 330CI so have the big N/A engine and cab boxes ticked already and currently run a 19 plate Qashqai as my daily as I work for a dealer group.
Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Any ideas where to look, obviously trolled Ebay & Autotrader ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What's your max budget/colour?
Hoggy.


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Max 4k, colour open but not really in to black and deffo not red interior. Actually not red at all, for some reasons just not a fan of red cars, even Fezzas come in better colours - Sorry if I offend anyone its not my intention.
Ideal would be Nogaro, Imola (yellow)or possibly a lairy green.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

lippyrich said:


> Max 4k, colour open but not really in to black and deffo not red interior. Actually not red at all, for some reasons just not a fan of red cars, even Fezzas come in better colours - Sorry if I offend anyone its not my intention.
> Ideal would be Nogaro, Imola (yellow)or possibly a lairy green.


Imola all the best people drive imola TTs


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> lippyrich said:
> 
> 
> > Max 4k, colour open but not really in to black and deffo not red interior. Actually not red at all, for some reasons just not a fan of red cars, even Fezzas come in better colours - Sorry if I offend anyone its not my intention.
> ...


From my limited time reading this forum I feel blessed. :wink: 
Imola yellow is definitely nice.

And Hartlepool, thats where my Mam's from.


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Car lined up, hope to unveil later this week.

It will be familiar to some of you...........Stay tuned.......


----------

